# Problem with salt bar



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Tell me if I can fix this or not, or if you think I can just let it cure. I made small batch of sea salt soap last night and used my regular recipe, but I changed the oils a little. I didn't not put it through a lye calculator because I thought the values were about the same but this morning the soap is still a good bit mushy. So I plugged in the recipe to a lye calculator and I should have used about an ounce more lye after all. Darn it. So this is what I did.

15 oz coconut
4 oz palm
1 oz cocoa butter
2 shea butter
10 oz olive oil
4 oz lye
and I used a coconut milk and water mixture and a bit of bentonite clay and some red oxide for color.
I used about 2 cups of a dead sea salt that was kind of moist. I don't know if there was anything in that salt or not. The label just said dead sea salt blended. 

I used bar sized silicone molds because I didn't want to cut the bars.

My first time with salt bars. So will it be okay or will I have to scrap it? Can I rebatch it?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I ran your formula through my Soapmaker Calc. Using 4 oz. of lye would get you a 20% lye discount which normally should be fine if you were using all coconut. The big problem is the use of Dead Sea Salt. The last time I made this mistake, my bars never did stop sweating. It's better to use plain salt. I would set these aside for a few weeks to see if they will dry out. With the olive in there it's going to be slower than normal. 

If they still don't harden, you could rebatch them. I would make up another small batch of soap with a zero or 1% lye discount. Grate the salt bars down then combine them. I would HP the whole mess to be sure it gets incorporated.


----------

